
Haiti earthquake: 360° video - arthurk
http://edition.cnn.com/interactive/2010/01/world/haiti.360/index.html?hpt=C1
======
jacquesm
Amazing video, quite the tech behind that. If you pause the video and look
around (instead of doing it while 'driving') you can clearly see how much
damage there is to the buildings.

I'm a bit bothered by how fast the car is driving with all those pedestrians
nearby and by the absolutely anti-social move where he crosses in to the
opposing lane to pass stuck traffic driving at that same crazy speed though.

I hope they take that drivers license away for good.

